# Inbreeding



## D_man (Jan 15, 2014)

So I was wondering if it was okay to inbreed red bellied piranhas? I'm planning to breed mine in the future but i was thinking about the issue on inbreeding? Since i got them in a small shoal of 6, 3inches in length, im pretty sure they're all siblings from the same spawn. What you guys think?


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Why not increase the gene pool by adding in a few more from another source if your tank space allows it. Or if your purpose was to breed them, why not sell 3 and purchase 3 more from some where else?


----------



## D_man (Jan 15, 2014)

I was planning on doing that, its just so difficult for me to find ones the same size and shipping is absolutely impossible. i still want to know if inbreeding is possible? and will it affect the offspring greatly?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Only bad after many generations when defects or mutations would become exaggerated. If you are trying to achieve specific traits in a fish like fin size, color (albino, rare morphs), etc.... inbreeding is almost inevitable.

Lots of fish variations are actually results of extreme inbreeding


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Most reds in the hobby are like ********.... they come from a long line of inbred.


----------



## D_man (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks ffor the input guys.


----------

